# I'm Quiting



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

just wanted to say thanks to everbody. over the past 4 years my shooting has gotten worse it is to the point where I'm not haveing fun any more.
So again 
thanks for all you help


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

sorry to hear it. are you quitting archery altogether or just shooting with fingers?


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Sorry to hear it but I understand your choice. I stopped shooting in the late 70's because it wasn't fun any more. I came back in 2004, maybe you will after a while. Good luck in whatever you choose to do next.


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

I am sorry to see you leave. Take some time off, then come back with different approach, try a release.

Arrow


----------



## Tecumseh (Jan 14, 2007)

...sorry to hear. Maybe you need to shoot with someone you enjoy being with. ...gotta find the fun in shooting again. Try going out and shooting some Carp or Gar kind of change the pace.


----------



## DDSHOOTER (Aug 22, 2005)

Sorry, to hear that your giving-up! Finger shooting is hard and can lead to disappointment. Have you tried a release first? Sometimes taking the easier route is what it thats to get over the hill, then come back to fingers. Read the post by GRIV, (Target Panic causes and cures). It will take you 6 Mos off from shooting a bow. Take care.


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Give this some time any maybe you'll get the desire to try again at some point in the future.

Good luck in your future endeavors.


----------



## bowjunkie2 (Dec 12, 2004)

What about us.......are you going to leave us toooo!  Doesn't mean ya can't stop in to say hi every now an again.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

capool wish you were close by. We'd go out for a couple :darkbeer:. Then do something other than archery. It ain't the end of the world (archery). I started this journey a long time ago, and it's been hot/cold over the years. Recurves to compounds, then in coast mode for quite a while. The last few years have been consumed with compounds and all the bells and whistles. .....But lately, I been playing with recurves agian for some unknown reason, and getting the itch for a finger shooting compound. I likely will never be able to shoot it as well as a release, but I don't expct to either. 
Now on the other hand, there is more to life. I took up fly fishing for a while, even learned how to tie some flies. I hunt with rifles and shotguns too:zip:
I know last time, I tried encouraging you to hang in there, but mabey a break from finger shooting is in order. It can be frustrating. Have you considered putting a loop on that puppy and using a release? It's the BALLS! :wink: Sorry folks. I'm just a junkie. If one way is getting stale try another or just take a break. We're here to help either way. But don't be a stranger.


----------



## BowHunter6666 (Dec 28, 2005)

If your not giving up archery all together and are shooting barebow please send me a PM. I got a good barebow release shooting style that should help you. There's a kid I talk to in GA who cant shoot a bow worth crap from what he said. I told him to give it a try and he said he shot better this way then he did with his red dot scope. If your interested let me know.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Dont give up!*

Sorry to hear that. Man I know how you feel. I been there. Taking a break will help. 

You live in Arkansas like me, and you are smack in the middle of some of the finest mountain bike trails in the world. Talk about taking out your
frustrations!! I ride whenever I can. I'll be home in March or April 09'...........

Good Luck Capool


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

capool said:


> just wanted to say thanks to everbody. over the past 4 years my shooting has gotten worse it is to the point where I'm not haveing fun any more.
> So again
> thanks for all you help


why has it gotten worse ? strenght ?equipment ? lost of patience to practice ? couse i think evrything has a fix . just got back from a 3d shoot last weekand , one that i have always won , and got a disapointing 2nd place, but i had a lot of fun , said hello to old friends , enjoyed the outdoors , what is there that would make me think not to come back next year ? not a thing !! (and im probably gonna take third place next year)

hang in there , what you probably want to do is shoot for diffrent reasons


----------



## fingershooter19 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Are you still shooting the caribou?*

Capool,

Are you shooting the Caribou?


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*not good to hear*

i have fallen into a very bad bought of panic. i would never quite archery so i told to learn to shot with a back tension release. problem is i dont want to put it down and shoot with my fingers. so i guess i will be taking break from fingers and keep shooting back tension release probally will even shot nationals that way this yr. it has brought back the fun. this time i am not ever going to takeit to seriuos agian. i dont want to go pro or try to work that hard to make it to that level. just going tohave fun and tinker with allnew gadgets release guys can shoot like FOB's for hunting.

Good luck in what ever you decide.

Jeff


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Archery is my favorite past time but over the last few years I just can not shoot good maybe 1 day then it may be a month before I have another good day. I quit shooting 3d because I was embarrassed in how I shot. I know I'm no expert but I know I can shoot a lot better than I do now. Yes I'm still shooting the caribou I just don't know what to do other than just give up.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

Do you have trouble with target panic or what's the situation? I'll be completely honest, since I started shooting a few months ago, I have yet to shoot beyond 10 yards and I'm even sort of struggling @ that distance. I have had a few barriers to overcome, a cut finger, a pinched nerve, sore fingers, my vision, anchoring, release etc, etc. I think that's just what you get when you decide to shoot fingers, thus making things more difficult. I have even gone as far as wanting to quit a few times over the past 3 months or so. 

I would suggest to you what I suggested to another AT member. Perhaps there is a young person in your life, nephew, daughter, son, neighbor, grand child etc., that would love to take up shooting? I think it would be a good way to reinforce basics and introduce the sport to a young person. I'm sure it would make you feel good to see a smile on the face of a kid who would love to take up archery. 

Just a suggestion, good luck friend.


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

Don't have target panic just at 30 yards it is hard to keep 3 arrows in a 6 inch circle farther back the worse it gets but then some days I can shoot 3 inch droup at 50 yards. when I shoot the first arrow if it goes way right I just as well go back in the house because it is going to get worse. and if I move my sights it won't help or it will make me shoot to the left. also have a lot of shots that will go way high. this started about 4 years ago and I can not get it figured out


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

Capool....You going out like that?...Ask Yourself a few questions..#1...Why do I shoot a bow??..#2...What are My goals in archery?...#3...Am I having fun doing something that I love, or is this archery thing just another source of stress/dissapointment?....Then, ask Yourself this question...Who am I trying to impress?...The secret to shooting well isnt a secret,it's all about learning good from, making sure the bow is set up properly, and then enjoying YOURSELF as You work toward realistic goals, and shoot for YOUR enjoyment..6" groups at 30 yards is still within acceptable accuracy for deer hunting, just dont take a shot farther than 20-25 yards..Do You have a Coach?....Has anyone personally helped You with Your shooting form, or bow/arrow set-up, that knows what They are doing?...I had a problem last year, that I didnt even know about, and couldnt figure out, until someone that KNEW what They were doing helped me with it...The problem still happens occasionally, but I have just about whipped it...All it took was someone to identify it, and tell me about it, and tell me how to fix it...I worked on the problem, and now I am shooting better than ever...What is the problem with Your shooting?...Is Your bow/arrow set-up is good?...Tuned, and dialed in?...Do You do any form work?...Little things go a LOOOONG way to help or hurt consistant acceptable accuracy...Tell "US" what goes wrong with Your shots, and maybe "WE" can help...Do You have a mental shot sequence?..Sometimes when I'm having trouble, I actually say My shot sequence out loud, and do it step by step, on the target stake at a 3-D shoot, or on the line indoors....Before You pack it in, let "US" try to help You...I work very hard just to be an average shot, but I'm slowly improving, and anything that's worth working at, is that much more rewarding when the goal is met....I hope that this helps....Take care.....Jim


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Why not change styles...try a release....get some coaching help.....something

Stop putting so much pressure on yourself...relax and have fun and concentrate on executing a good shot for one arrow at a time...:darkbeer:


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why not change styles...try a release....get some coaching help.....something
> 
> Stop putting so much pressure on yourself...relax and have fun and concentrate on executing a good shot for one arrow at a time...:darkbeer:


Exactly my thoughts.
I used to shoot with my fingers and was shooting so bad, I actually threw my bow one day. 

Then I said, this is crazy. I loved archery and was going to make it work. I switched to a release and got some coaching and archery becam fun again.

Good luck to you in whatever you decide.


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

Capool... I feel your pain brother.

I stopped shooting for about 5 years due to target panic. I missed it during that time and came back to archery again.

I still can't shoot my beloved "fingers & pins" anything like I used to shoot 10 years ago, but I can shoot instinctively OK and I'm starting to get near the medals at every shoot in the unlimited class and I have picked a few up at some of the smaller shoots.

Archery is a diverse sport amd if things went downhill again for me I would buy an English Longbow and just have fun.

Try a different style even an recurve, shoot learn to enjoy archery again.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why not change styles...try a release....get some coaching help.....something
> 
> Stop putting so much pressure on yourself...relax and have fun and concentrate on executing a good shot for one arrow at a time...:darkbeer:


Good advice. Don't ever give up something you like to do.


----------



## white tail 10* (Aug 3, 2005)

capool said:


> Don't have target panic just at 30 yards it is hard to keep 3 arrows in a 6 inch circle farther back the worse it gets but then some days I can shoot 3 inch droup at 50 yards. when I shoot the first arrow if it goes way right I just as well go back in the house because it is going to get worse. and if I move my sights it won't help or it will make me shoot to the left. also have a lot of shots that will go way high. this started about 4 years ago and I can not get it figured out


i dont know if im gonna be off , but i think you have to get stronger .i think you need two or three weight lifting excercices three times a week for two weeks , and after that you will feel a very big difference .


i do triceps and shoulders with 10 lb dumbbells (there are really light , but those are the ones i got , so i do a lot of repetitions)

im pretty sure you are going to enjoy shooting a lot better !!!

another sugestion : have a beer while you shoot (just one)
you ll enjoy the shoot , relax , and if you dont shoot well , you wont care heheheh !!


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

Capool...

When I go through slumps I keep shooting, or try too, but only shoot 15-20 arrows at a time. Keeps my strength up. Then when I really "want" it again I go at it harder.

Right now I'm having tuning issues, and with work, chores, kids, turkey season, etc really haven't had the time to sort it out. I'll shoot a little here and there, and when I get the time I'll really go after it.

I like picking a recurve up and playing with it too. I don't expect to shoot well with it, so I don't expect too much. Takes the pressure off. You know we are our own worst critics! I can't shoot like I did 10 years ago, and it really frustrates me, but I lighten up and just try to have a good time.

Good luck with whatever you decide!!


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

If you are having any kind of mental issue (such as target panic), shooting groups can make it worse. You might want to stop doing that for a time, and just set up a couple of 3 D targets and shoot them, one arrow at a time. The self imposed pressure of shooting several perfect arrows can make you crazy. Been there, done that.

I feel your pain. I've threatened to quit before but fought through it, and eventually ovecame it. But the process can be tough. Hang in there.

Cato


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

30 yds was my worst distance too.

It was close enough I had sloppy focus, and far enough to show it.

Farther away I simply thought harder, and did what I should.

That was back when I shot fingers and no peep. I then went to a peep, but made sure it had a large apature. Too small caused panic.

That was also shooting fat aluminum on 55% bows of 41" A2A. Hmmmmm.

Some gear is more forgiving than others...........compound or recurve/longbow, even so, I shoot a KP300 tab, calf hair..........ONLY!

I found that shooting after work sucked, but after a decent breakfast, on a Saturday, on the range alone, I was wicked good.

Try shooting with only one pin. Light and fast carbons can make for pin crowding, the tight settings of fiber optic pins can give the idea of a glob even though there's spacing, and aging eyes can make for "focus closer on the brighter".

Shoot a blue face single spot, at 30 yards with a single pin, when you've got some food in you, on a calm day......and see how ya do.

Do that a few times. 

It should point to the problem (possibly not what you think) or show you that it's becoming lesser


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

thanks guys there is realy no body here that shoots fingers. and no coach anywhere close that I know about. I don't want to quit but I just keep getting worse so I don't know what else to do. I can't fix it if I don't know what is wrong. as for the bow I do not know for sure if it is tuned right . I'm the type of person that think I should do good no matter what I'm doing. Whe I go to shoot I have so many thing running through my head trying to remember ever thing I should do


----------



## hockeynut (Aug 15, 2007)

I am no expert but take a few weeks off, come back rested up and see how it goes... Some times the mind gets fatigued and everythiung goes into the dumps. Don't give up if you love the sport.

I set the bow down for a year and came back shooting better now I shoot better than ever... of course still not where I hoped to be but really good for me and I love it....


----------



## fingershooter19 (Jun 3, 2006)

*Caribou*

I have posted that I love my Caribou. However, it is a mother to set up. I am sure you have setup you Caribou. I noticed that, just when I thought I had the bow setup perfect, its off. I too if I don't hold the bow at full draw I will have target panic. I shoot trad and barebow more then I shoot my compound bows now. When I shoot my recurves I had to swallow my pride and go with lighter weight. I bodybuild and compete in the summers on stage. Still I had to bring down the weight and just hold the freaking arrow steady for longer the 3 seconds. I gap shoot and string walk and must hold the arrow at full draw for awhile. However, when I snap shoot, bam I suck. I tried the back tension release and it worked. But the main thing that worked was the draw weight being brought back. If you look at the Fita thread and the trad threads there are some that talk about form. Since I have researched the inline form of shooting I am shooting even better. I will tell you its alot of work, but in the end I get satisfaction from overcoming exactly what you are going thru right now. 

I hope some of this helps

Dont give up!


----------



## GuyWithBow (Feb 21, 2007)

Dude, Don't go out like that.

Had a similer spell when I was in college and wounded my first deer... quit bowhunting, but didn't quit shooting.

Sounds like you are having issues more because of compition than anything... me too, that is why I don't shoot competive anymore. 

My suggestion is, make it easy. Bow with super-light draw weight (30-40#) Mechanical release, and close shots (work on little tagets from 5 yrds). the other direction, get one of those little Gennesis bows and lob arrows for giggles and do trick shot with judo points all day. Who cares, just have fun!

Hope things work out for you so you can keep shooting. If not, I like Ping-Pong... give it a try!

Good luck!


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

If it's easy it ain't worth doing. It's not about being good it's about learning and enjoying yourself. The knowledge that you're taking part in one of the oldest forms of competition on the face of the Earth should be enough to excite you. Did you think you would dominate? There will always be someone better than you. In short: Buck up tiger there's always tomorrow, you can't win 'em all.


----------



## massarcher (Mar 16, 2007)

P.S. Perhaps you should try a release, I know I can't shoot fingers for [email protected]@@.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

capool said:


> thanks guys there is realy no body here that shoots fingers. and no coach anywhere close that I know about. I don't want to quit but I just keep getting worse so I don't know what else to do. I can't fix it if I don't know what is wrong. as for the bow I do not know for sure if it is tuned right . I'm the type of person that think I should do good no matter what I'm doing. Whe I go to shoot I have so many thing running through my head trying to remember ever thing I should do


All the help you need is right here on this forum...all you need is the will to fix it and a camera....

and maybe a release :wink:


----------



## Protecsafari (Sep 21, 2007)

I do know that worrying about a tune change you've made, or how something new in the arrow or bow accessory dept will affect your problem (when you are already flustered) does NOT HELP.

I shoot pretty heavy arrows, of slightly stiff spine, and run a pretty stiff cushion plunger spring. I also shoot helical feather fletch.

I also prefer twin cam or no cam bows ;-)

I also shoot 125gr or heavier tips (to keep my FOC up there).

I dunno what gear you're using exactly, but the problem might not be you, the frustration you have just adding to it, making it seem like there's no hope.

FWIW I just got a beater Oneida SE500 to build up into a fingers bow, shelf shot, a handicapped man's recurve

FINGERS RULES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

I would try release before giving up
good luck to you what ever way you go


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

sent you a pm but i don't think it worked [i'm not good with computer] . i read your post of march 16 [i think] about setting up cavalier rest and plunger what your post said is exactly what i experienced and it made me quit shooting about 6 weeks ago . think we're probably both wrong to quit but i just couldn't fight any more . if you find a solution i'd like to hear it . good luck and i hope you keep shooting . . . . peace


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

That's a good idea - you should quit - maybe go join Oprahs book club - happy reading


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

Nothing to make someone feel better than to have dirt kicked in your face when you've reached your wit's end trying to do something well that you love. sarcasm has no place here.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I've been through a similar experience. For me it was mostly target panic, and I did not even know it. But I also had other issues regarding set up that kept me from being able to get a clean bare shaft, something I'd been able to do for years with recurves. It can be soooooo frustrating when you try and try and cannot figure out what is going on. I almost let it drive me crazy.

I was fortunate enough to finally figure mine out. I actually did go back to a release for for a time before that happened. 

Having been there, I do hope you get it worked out.


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

*quiting*

When you go and shoot.........don't think about a thousand things. Just let go of everything and just let em fly. Wish you all the best. Don't give up.:darkbeer:


----------



## Bowdon (Aug 17, 2004)

Sorry to here this. I went through the same thing a couple of times. I was shooting pro fingers back in the 70s recurve and it started to not be any fun any more it (It was a job not a sport). I went to a compound and only a bowhunted. A new shop opened up in my area and I started shooting target and 3Ds again local. A rep. came into the store one day and ask me to start up again and they would sponsor me . I took them up on it and after about three are four years I was back into the rut again. I was shooting NFAA pro and was doing a lot of traveling, so I had a good friend make me a recurve to hunt with and only shot 3Ds. This lasted about 2 years. I was winning about every 3D tournament I was in with my 65 lb recurve and it became no fun again. I went back to the compound and then the release and a new sponsor. A friend who shot pro with me for years and I started travailing around again shooting 3Ds and were having a ball. I never ever gave up bowhunting , but had to make changes it the way I shot to keep it interesting. I been through changes it my life, target panic and so on. Here I am again went through a divorce after 38 year of marriage and haven't shot 3Ds for about 5 years. I have re married I'm starting up again :wink: going to a local 3D Sunday


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*I'am Quitting*

Sorry to hear you are going. I am new to the forum but have been flinging arrows since I was small. Been doing this on and off for many years. I stopped a few years ago and got back into burning powder in long and short guns. I really missed archery and came back last year. WOW My accuracy improved, no target panic, no shooting with that Russian "Goodenough" let er fly. I am sure if you take some time away you will return and be all the better.
Good luclk


----------



## fishingfoolgg (Aug 30, 2007)

*quitting*

wow Sounds like my story ,so inconsistant any more part is my age and health ,bow is great and equipment and tuned ..mathews conquest 3 christmas present ,bought a release yesterday at the shop after trying several ,styles and brands ?? now because of my bow length 41 '' not really a bow for a release, also the let off or lack of ?? i am a old recurve guy,but has been,, years since i shot,ido have a older proline compound i shot for awhile in the late 80s,when able to pull 65 lbs SO now do i just Quit ,,really have no archery friends or ranges close one range is open on sundays ??mmm what to do 'sell the mathews ot trade or ?? get a bow with a shorter axle to axle with a let off ? wow confused and frusterated also ,,, good luck think a release'''' gg going fishing:darkbeer:


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

fishingfoolgg said:


> wow Sounds like my story ,so inconsistant any more part is my age and health ,bow is great and equipment and tuned ..mathews conquest 3 christmas present ,bought a release yesterday at the shop after trying several ,styles and brands ?? now because of my bow length 41 '' not really a bow for a release, also the let off or lack of ?? i am a old recurve guy,but has been,, years since i shot,ido have a older proline compound i shot for awhile in the late 80s,when able to pull 65 lbs SO now do i just Quit ,,really have no archery friends or ranges close one range is open on sundays ??mmm what to do 'sell the mathews ot trade or ?? get a bow with a shorter axle to axle with a let off ? wow confused and frusterated also ,,, good luck think a release'''' gg going fishing:darkbeer:


your conquest 3 will work great with a release. If you want more let-off you could trade your cam here in the classifieds or sell it and buy the one you want.


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

I don't know if you know about Spot Hoggs News Letters, so if you don't, go here and read every one and the ones that you think will help you re-read untill you memorize them. They have helped me solve alot of my problems.

http://www.spot-hogg.com/newsletters.shtml

I was shooting bad and quiet last winter for two months and then went back, starting new with my shot routine and it is coming together now.

Robert


----------



## Lanny (May 4, 2005)

Capool, don't quit. Shoot with me. Man I suck! I just spent 3 hrs. this morning at the area walk through range. Did the first 15 targets with my old Hoyt recurve. Gawd, I couldn't hit anything. So I went back to the truck and got the compound out. Guess what? The past 7 mos. of trying to learn longbow and recurve must have messed up my compound shooting. I lost 3 carbons today, but will admit that after re-shooting the first 15 targets with my compound and going on to finish the entire 28 target course I was shooting better. I figure I averaged at least 3 shots per target so I flung lots of arrows today. Hang in there bro. Maybe take a break, do something else and revisit it later. Good luck.


----------



## bowtinkerer (Jul 3, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Why not change styles...try a release....get some coaching help.....something
> 
> Stop putting so much pressure on yourself...relax and have fun and concentrate on executing a good shot for one arrow at a time...:darkbeer:


Yeah, Chuck, what Brown Hornet said !!!

Quitters NEVER win.
Winners NEVER quit.

Hang in there, pal. Just because you can't compete like Randy Ulmer and the like doesn't mean you can't just have some fun flinging arrows. Go back to walking the woods and doing some "stump shooting" w/ blunts on some expendable arrows,...just relax and let "enjoyment" and/or "relaxation" from the endeavor be the actual GOAL. (not an obsession to shoot perfectly and always place in the top ten, etc.)

Your friend,
bowtinkerer


----------

